# What have you cold smoked on a Weber kettle?



## sub-80 (Jun 5, 2012)

First time poster...long time reader....

My A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker will probably be arriving this week.  I'll begin curing some belly tomorrow...want to give the old man some cold smoked bacon for Father's Day (I think I'll give him some smoked cheese as well...though he'll have to wait a bit to enjoy it).

Todd was very helpful when I spoke to him about his product last week.  I told him I would be using it on my Weber kettle (for now anyway).  I purchased the pellet package #3 and also added the apple, alder, and mesquite pellets on the side.

I've seen a couple comments about the Weber kettle being used as a cold smoker...but most  seem to use this smoke generator with their existing smokers.  I'm not sure I want to do that.  My current smoker, that has gone unused for a long while, is an old Brinkman Smoke N Grill...no air vents on the top (my model is at least 15 years old).  It is set up for major air-flow from the bottom of the grill.  They purposely designed this smoker with a circular dome lid that doesn't quite fit the body of the smoker...gaps are left (picture a circular lid closing down on an oval).  I assume these gaps were purposely left for smoke escape, but the gaps are about level to the top rack...with a dome lid above with no escape there.  I've smoke some things with good results...but also a few with that dreadful stale smoke taste.

Some people may say that's the result of 'too much smoke', but I feel it's the result of too much of the 'same' smoke that hasn't escaped...it's too much 'old' smoke.

So that brings me back to my 'ol reliable Weber kettle....vent on the bottom, vent on the top.  Classic grill design that stands the test of time (for grilling anyway).  

Please share here your experiences with your cold smoking on a kettle grill...how was the air flow?  Any problems keeping the AMNS pellet smoker lit (I've heard a couple issues with this...but most had to do with air flow issues or just bad pellets (not Todd's pellets).  And I'd also love to hear about what you have cold smoked on the kettle (with this smoke generator...or another method).  Personally, I'm thinking nuts, cheese, bacon, ham, sausage, salt, and chili peppers (to just name a few).


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2012)

Your Weber Kettle is Perfect for cold smoking

Very efficient

Place the AMNPS on the very bottom, and open all the bottom vents

You can close them off after smoke gets rolling

Keep the vent on the lid wide open

Guys with more experience on the Weber will jump in soon

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2012)

Can someone help a Brother?

Bump


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 5, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Your Weber Kettle is Perfect for cold smoking
> Very efficient
> 
> Place the AMNPS on the very bottom, and open all the bottom vents
> ...



Thanks Todd!

But is closing the bottom vents necessary?  Or is it just a choice?  I thought I would keep them both open the entire time.  I realize this may burn the pellets a bit faster...but I would be assured a consistent stream of fresh smoke...


----------

